# New find of old stuff



## floppy (May 12, 2011)

Found lots of boards today with these white and black chips on them. Ands also boards with these orange things all over them, are these monolithic capacitors? Thought I would share pics of them, I think they look nice.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 12, 2011)

Nice, Nice, Nice!!

Good score! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2011)

Sorry floppy but those are not monolithic caps.Here is a picture of some.I didn't circle all of them,but you get the idea.Click on the pic if you need it bigger.
I almost forgot,very nice board....late 70's.


----------



## floppy (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for the pic mic. I sure thought those were mc's but now I know. Do you know what they are?


----------



## Claudie (May 12, 2011)

I am thinking that they ARE monolithic capacitors, they are just not surface mount. I may be wrong, but that has only happened once before. :roll:


----------



## element47 (May 12, 2011)

They are NOT monolithic caps. They are classic "orange drop" caps. Frankly, I do NOT know what they contain or don't contain, but I'd be surprised to find anything but aluminum in them.


----------



## etack (May 12, 2011)

the burgundy ones on the top row look like silver-mica capacitors their is a good post on them and how to ID them.

mic do you know what those gold capped chips run I have about 250 of the little ones about 0.25" and 20 or so of the larger ones that you have? 

Eric


----------



## Claudie (May 12, 2011)

element47 said:


> They are NOT monolithic caps. They are classic "orange drop" caps. Frankly, I do NOT know what they contain or don't contain, but I'd be surprised to find anything but aluminum in them.




Okay, so that's twice.
Found some of these on e-bay: http://cgi.ebay.com/Two-Sprague-225PX-Orange-Drop-Capacitors-0068uf-NOS-/370504030440


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2011)

etack said:


> mic do you know what those gold capped chips run I have about 250 of the little ones about 0.25" and 20 or so of the larger ones that you have?


No I am sorry Eric I do not know.I never kept yield data on items like this.


----------



## etack (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi mic,

I just processed 120 grams and recovered a button that weighed 2.67 grams. I wish I had more :lol: 


Eric


----------



## jeneje (Jul 25, 2011)

The second pic from the top is IC chips, may be high grade not for sure.

Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 25, 2011)

etack said:


> Hi mic,
> 
> I just processed 120 grams and recovered a button that weighed 2.67 grams. I wish I had more
> 
> Eric


I posted on a different thread that I will processing all of my stuff soon.I have no less than 4 of those boards above,so I am loving your yield results.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 25, 2011)

Monolithic capacitors are constructed just like ceramic disc capacitors but are then dipped in some form of plastic. It's a modern version of the wax dip often used on some of the old ceramic disc caps to help extend their life. They're usually smaller sizes and are used typically as high frequency bypass caps at the power connections of each IC on a board (the same application as those ceramic disc caps in your first photo).

The large orange capacitors in your other photo are Mylar capacitors as far as I know. In any case they're mainly aluminum and nothing of value. For what it's worth some of those grayish IC's on the board along with the white chip may have small amounts of gold. The chips made from a crumbly gray plastic often do for some reason. I don't believe it's gray ceramic chips I'm looking at but the photo is out of focus so anything is possible. Gray ceramic chips are also worth popping open even if there is no gold showing externally since there may be gold underneath the silicon die.

macfixer01


----------



## tlcarrig (Jul 29, 2011)

mic, the picture you posted is interesting. These caps look like surface mount components to me. I have been trying to find out what values I might find in Caps, resistors, diodes, inductors and other surface mount components. I have searched the forum and made other posts but got no answers yet. Anybody have any info?


----------



## nickvc (Jul 30, 2011)

tlcarrig said:


> mic, the picture you posted is interesting. These caps look like surface mount components to me. I have been trying to find out what values I might find in Caps, resistors, diodes, inductors and other surface mount components. I have searched the forum and made other posts but got no answers yet. Anybody have any info?




The only way to get values is to identify each component that has precious metal content and then have assays done or run test batches which would probably be the way to go as not all the values may be easily recovered. I'm fairly sure that there's a few members who do know but keep the information to themselves but if they have spent large sums of money on assays or spent a long period of time gathering the information I can't say as I blame them especially if they earn a living from it.


----------

